# Agressive fish for a 30 gallon?



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a 30 gallon that has community fish in it right now, but I have a ad on Kijiji Toronto Classifieds: Free Classified Ads for Toronto, Ontario to sell them and once they are gone I want to buy some aggressive fish that will live in a 30 gallon. I want them to be cheap. (max 10$?)

I wanted oscars but they need a lot more room... whats a good fish that will fit?


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

Vampire tetras.


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

I want something bigish, and aggressive like if you put your finger in the tank they would attack it.


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

k i did more research on em they could destroy your finger lol. Found out u would need 100gallons. ill keep looking


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

lol ok thanks!


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

a snakehead fish! you will be able to keep it in there for a while but later you would have to upgrade to a bigger tank. There the most aggressive fish I can find but they eat several feeders a day which might end up being expensive


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah I wouldnt mind giving the fish feeders for treats it would be awesome! but a couple every day? I cant hold them in a tank and I cant go to the store everyday for some feeders.. (this is where a fish pond would come in handy. hundreds of fish to feed them)


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

breed feeder guppies maybe


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Watch out though, snakeheads get huge and they're illeagal in alot of places.Here if you catch one in the wild you have to kill it on the spot.


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

why


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

IDK, apparently people were taking them off and raising/breeding them. The when they would release them back into the rivers when they're too big. When snakeheads are in the river theyre in the top of the food chain so they eat all the other killing the ecosystem or watever.


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

oh, weird, but back on topic. what fish should I get...


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Umm, puffers are fairly aggressive and some of the smaller species can live in a 30g

They wont tear you finger off, I think, but theyre pretty viscious hunters.


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

So which kind of puffers are good? and what fish can go with puffers... and would puffers attack feeder goldfish? or something


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

These are a few kinds of puffers, The Puffer Forum • Freshwater Puffers

If you click them it tells you the size tank they need. Also if you get brackish water you could have figure 8's or Green spotted puffers.

Its reccomended you keep them by themselves though,and Im willing to bet they would attack a feeder goldfish but Im dont think your supposed to, it might be bad for them.

Instead if you want to buy a Mantis shrimp, those things are absolutely crazy,they kill everything. You can feed them shrimp, crabs, and they will kill mostly anything. IDK if their saltwater though. Heres a video of one fighting a crab. YouTube - Has Mr Mantis met his match?


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

saltwater.. and plus those things are freaky! damn


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

Its not really a fish but maybe a crayfish. There are many different species with different levels of aggression and many species will try to kill anything. Some species areb small some are large. there are a lot of choices with these. if you dont have feeders you can feed them sinking pellets


----------

